# mythtv - bauen und configurieren

## pieter_parker

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-tv/mythtv-0.19_p10505 to /

 * mythtv-0.19-rev10505.patch.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19-rev10505.patch.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19-rev10505.patch.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19-rev10505.patch.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19-rev10505.patch.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.19.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking mythtv-0.19.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking mythtv-0.19-rev10505.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * MythTV requires Qt to be built with mysql and opengl use flags enabled.

 * Please re-emerge =x11-libs/qt-3*, after having the use flags set.

 * You enabled the 'xvmc' USE flag, you must have a GeForce 4 or

 * greater to use this. Otherwise, you'll have crashes with MythTV

!!! ERROR: media-tv/mythtv-0.19_p10505 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  mythtv-0.19_p10505.ebuild, line 106:   Called die

!!! Please fix the above issues, before continuing.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

hab eine ge force 6600 gt

wie ist das mit dem re-emege gemeint? verstehe nicht so ganz was ihm da nicht passt und er von mir willLast edited by pieter_parker on Sun Oct 22, 2006 8:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du mußt die USE-Flags mysql und opengl setzen. Und dann ein emerge -uDN world machen.

----------

## pieter_parker

opengl hab ich drin in der make.conf, aber warum mysql? bei dep -u mythtv wird nichts angezeigt von mysql

mir viel nur auf der beim vorher, bevor er das mythtv anfangen wollte zu bauen er was mit mysql gebaut hatte

warum und wo kommt das mysql her?!

----------

## Klaus Meier

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV

----------

## bbgermany

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> opengl hab ich drin in der make.conf, aber warum mysql? bei dep -u mythtv wird nichts angezeigt von mysql
> 
> mir viel nur auf der beim vorher, bevor er das mythtv anfangen wollte zu bauen er was mit mysql gebaut hatte
> 
> warum und wo kommt das mysql her?!

 

mysql brauchst du, da die ganze konfig und der epg in eine mysql-db reingeschrieben werden.

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer das how-to

hab mich dran gehalten und hab mythtv drauf und auch halb wegs confuriert aber irgendwie will es nicht so recht...

```

etc/init.d/mythbackend restart

 * Stopping MythTV Backend ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting MythTV Backend ... 

```

wenn ich es als user starte...

```

mythtv

2006-10-22 12:07:58.340 Using runtime prefix = /usr

2006-10-22 12:07:58.361 New DB connection, total: 1

2006-10-22 12:07:58.366 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: erster

2006-10-22 12:07:58.368 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 1 screen[s].

2006-10-22 12:07:58.371 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2006-10-22 12:07:58.386 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 1 screen[s].

2006-10-22 12:07:58.389 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2006-10-22 12:07:58.390 Switching to square mode (G.A.N.T.)

2006-10-22 12:07:58.889 New DB connection, total: 2

2006-10-22 12:07:58.890 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: erster

2006-10-22 12:07:58.923 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2006-10-22 12:07:58.923 Connection timed out.

                        You probably should modify the Master Server

                        settings in the setup program and set the

                        proper IP address.

```

kommt nur eine meldung mit

```

could not connect to the master backend server - is it running? is the ip address set for it in the setup programm correct?

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du darfst mythbackend nicht als Systemdienst oder als root starten, du  mußt es als  User starten, mit dem du auch mythfrontend ausführst. Da hab ich auch ewig dran gesessen, bis ich das raus hatte.

----------

## pieter_parker

```

/etc/init.d/mythbackend start

 * /sbin/runscript.sh: must be root to run init scripts

```

sicher?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/mythbackend start
> ...

 Anders ging es bei mir nicht. Und es gibt ja noch jemanden, der das gleiche hatte.

----------

## bbgermany

als du mythtvsetup ausgeführt hast, hast du da als server addy 127.0.0.1 eingestellt oder die addy von deiner netzwerkkarte?

wenn du nämlich bei der einrichtung z.b. 192.168.0.4 eingestellt hast und dein mythfrontend versucht sich mit 127.0.0.1 zu connecten, dann geht das nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, hab ich gemacht. Glaubs mir, ich hab da eine Woche dran rumprobiert.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab bei mir 127.0.0.1 eingestellt

aber das verbinden funktioniert trotzdem irgendwie nicht..

----------

## bbgermany

kannst du mal bitte die ausgabe von /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log ausgeben? kann es sein, dass dein backend nicht ordentlich startet?

----------

## pieter_parker

hey.. guter tip

jetzt bin ich ein stueck weiter

das verzeichnis store in /mnt gab es nicht, hab es und eine datei ueber die er im log file schimpft auch nicht, hab beides angelegt und wenn ich jetzt mythtv starte...

```

mythtv

2006-10-22 19:27:15.657 Using runtime prefix = /usr

2006-10-22 19:27:15.706 New DB connection, total: 1

2006-10-22 19:27:15.730 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: erster

2006-10-22 19:27:15.731 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 1 screen[s].

2006-10-22 19:27:15.734 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2006-10-22 19:27:15.764 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 1 screen[s].

2006-10-22 19:27:15.766 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2006-10-22 19:27:15.767 Switching to square mode (G.A.N.T.)

2006-10-22 19:27:16.399 New DB connection, total: 2

2006-10-22 19:27:16.399 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: erster

2006-10-22 19:27:16.447 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2006-10-22 19:27:16.472 Using protocol version 26

2006-10-22 19:27:16.521 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV

2006-10-22 19:27:16.532 Using protocol version 26

2006-10-22 19:27:16.588 GetEntryAt(-1) failed.

2006-10-22 19:27:16.589 EntryToProgram(0@Do Jan 1 01:00:00 1970) failed to get pginfo

2006-10-22 19:27:16.590 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started

2006-10-22 19:27:16.590 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started

2006-10-22 19:27:16.592 Disable DPMS

2006-10-22 19:27:16.592 Enable DPMS

2006-10-22 19:27:17.618 TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor

```

sieht das schonmal so aus

aber er startet trotzdem nichts

----------

## bbgermany

```
Starting up as the master server.

2006-10-22 19:58:24.950 New DB connection, total: 2

2006-10-22 19:58:24.955 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2006-10-22 19:58:24.963 New DB connection, total: 3

2006-10-22 19:58:24.965 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2006-10-22 19:58:25.112 TVRec(1): Your channel ordering method "channel number (numeric)"

                        will not work with channels like: SE20

                        Consider switching to order by "database order"

                        or "channel number (alpha)" in the general

                        settings section of the frontend setup

                        Switched to channum order.

2006-10-22 19:58:25.263 TVRec(2): Your channel ordering method "channel number (numeric)"

                        will not work with channels like: SE20

                        Consider switching to order by "database order"

                        or "channel number (alpha)" in the general

                        settings section of the frontend setup

                        Switched to channum order.

2006-10-22 19:58:25.267 New DB scheduler connection

2006-10-22 19:58:25.269 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2006-10-22 19:58:25.280 mythbackend version: 0.19.20060121-2 www.mythtv.org

2006-10-22 19:58:25.285 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general playback

2006-10-22 19:58:25.289 AutoExpire: Found 2 recorders w/max rate of 144 MiB/min

2006-10-22 19:58:25.294 AutoExpire: Required Free Space: 3.1 GB w/freq: 10 min

2006-10-22 19:58:27.276 Reschedule requested for id -1.

2006-10-22 19:58:27.323 Scheduled 1 items in 0.0 = 0.04 match + 0.01 place

2006-10-22 19:58:27.328 Seem to be woken up by USER

2006-10-22 19:58:32.753 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor

2006-10-22 19:58:32.758 adding: herkules as a client (events: 0)

2006-10-22 19:58:32.777 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor

2006-10-22 19:58:32.782 adding: herkules as a client (events: 1)

2006-10-22 19:58:32.793 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Playback

2006-10-22 19:58:32.797 adding: herkules as a client (events: 0)

2006-10-22 19:58:32.811 TVRec(1): Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV

2006-10-22 19:58:34.953 Running HouseKeeping

2006-10-22 19:58:41.820 TVRec(1): Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None

2006-10-22 19:58:41.920 Finished recording Wunderwelt Wissen: channel 1095

```

in etwa so sollte es aussehen, wenn du in /etc/conf.d/mythbackend folgendes eingetragen hast:

```

MYTH_VERBOSE="playback"

```

hast du xmltv schon aufgesetzt und die sender "importiert"?

----------

## pieter_parker

xmltv hab ich installiert, ja

sender importieren.. ich bin mir unsicher ob ich das brauche

ich habe eine hauppauge win tv mit bt 878 chip, und will eigentlich nur damit das was bei svideo in reinkommt auf den tft bekommen, aber ich hab wo gelesen das mythtv das zwischen bufferd, und dann damit so xbox video spiele laufen zulassen duerfte unmoeglich sein

ich habe noch eine nokia dbox2 im lan mit der ich rigendwie auch mal gescheit tv sehen wollte, habe eine script welches den aktuel eingestellten kanal im xine oder mplayer aufruft

das einrichten und mythtv ueberhaupt zum laufen zubekommen ist ja keine kleine aktion, vielleicht lohnt es sich ja und man so gescheit mit der dbox am computer tv gucken..

von daher.. brauche ich doch keine kanaele importieren?

hab ihm zwar die ip und username und passwort der dbox gesagt, aber irgendwie weiss ich nicht so recht wie nun ueberhaupt weiter..

----------

## bbgermany

vielleicht hilf dir das wiki hier weiter mit der dbox2

http://www.mythwiki.de/index.php/HOWTO_DBOX2

das problem mit der xbox kenne ich (hab ne ps2), das spielen ist unmöglich, da das bild ca 5-10s verzögert angezeigt wird. ich hab mir inzwischen einen lcd-tv mit d-sub15 und hdmi eingang gekauft. so kann ich auch mit der ps2 wieder ordentlich zocken  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer den dbox link .. aber das funktioniert alles nicht so wie es eigentlich vielleicht sollte

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Du darfst mythbackend nicht als Systemdienst oder als root starten, du mußt es als User starten, mit dem du auch mythfrontend ausführst. Da hab ich auch ewig dran gesessen, bis ich das raus hatte.

 

Also das stimmt so mal gar net.

Natürlich darfst du "mythbackend" als root oder Systemdienst starten, ist sogar die empfohlene Methode da mythtv so ein bißchen schneller arbeiten sollte. Zumindest steht das so in den Howto's die ich kenne und zumindest mache ich das so - ohne(!) Probleme.

Desweiteren ist es dann von Vorteil wenn man mythfrontend ebenfalls(!) als root/Systemdienst startet.

Probleme darf es dewegen auf keinen Fall geben, gibt es sie doch, dann liegt es nicht an mythtv sondern irgendwo anders am System.

Ich habe jetzt bestimmt 6 x mythtv-Systeme aufgesetzt, von Fedora über Debian bis hin zu gentoo, und immer(!) habe ich mythbackend als root/Systemdienst starten lassen und nie(!) gab es deswegen Probleme.

----------

